
How to disable charging with a MagSafe connector plugged in - dhruvbhatia
http://apple.stackexchange.com/questions/87924/how-to-disable-battery-charging/132332#132332
======
jmnicolas
I don't think taking precautions for your laptop battery matters much nowadays
: you can expect it to last at least 3 years.

And you're not even sure that you're going to make it last much longer by
storing it at 40% or draining it once a month (or whatever is the myth du
jour).

